# LedEngin 40w LZC-70CW40



## caayg2007 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just got the LedEngin 40w cool white led.

It require 43.7v and about 700-1000mA to run. I am having a hard time finding a ~44v portable power source. Can anyone direct me to a dc-dc converter, 12v(+/-5v) to 44v.


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 29, 2009)

caayg2007 said:


> I just got the LedEngin 40w cool white led.
> 
> It require 43.7v and about 700-1000mA to run. I am having a hard time finding a ~44v portable power source. Can anyone direct me to a dc-dc converter, 12v(+/-5v) to 44v.



Look at taskled: The hyperboost should be able to this.


----------



## moviles (Oct 29, 2009)

damn star!!!! maybe with other star model we can set it in parallel??

this star have 12 serial leds 





17: anode 5:catode


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 29, 2009)

wow, 12 Cree chips in one LED! 

Edit: if you want to run in parallel, couldn't you just knock off those little black jumpers that are soldered on?


----------



## moviles (Oct 29, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> wow, 12 Cree chips in one LED!
> 
> Edit: if you want to run in parallel, couldn't you just knock off those little black jumpers that are soldered on?



the black things not are jumpers.

are protection zener diodes
http://www.ledengin.com/products/40wLZ/LZC-00CW40.pdf

....maybe no way to set the leds in parallel


----------



## caayg2007 (Oct 29, 2009)

The actual led that I got does not look like the picture they display. 

I can't get picture right now because I am waiting for a replacement to come in. I tried to run it, but I think I ran in too much amp, so it died.

The actual led only have two zener diode near contact 10 and 22.
(They are on the side, two small contact near 10 and 22)
And there were two wire connecting contact 6 and 2, 8 and 14.

The data sheet and the package told me to use contact 5 and 17. 
But it does not seem right, running 43.7v into there.

From data sheet:
Contact 2 and 3 are cathode for led strand one.
Contact 17 and 18 are anode for strand one.
Contact 5 and 6 are cathode for strand two.
Contact 14 and 15 are anode for strand two.

It would seem right if they connected contact 14/15 with 3/2. 
Then the led would be in series for all 12 die. 

Can anyone confirm, if I was to remove the two wire; I can power the two separate strand (in parallel)with 22v and 2amp.


----------



## caayg2007 (Oct 29, 2009)

moviles said:


> the black things not are jumpers.
> 
> are protection zener diodes
> http://www.ledengin.com/products/40wLZ/LZC-00CW40.pdf
> ...




Yeah, the actual led only has two zener diodes on the side, and two wire connecting 6 and 2. and 8 and 14.

After looking at the data sheet, I should be able to run the two series leds stand in parallel. But I am not sure of how to do that, because there are the two wire and only two zener diodes.


----------



## Inkidu (Feb 21, 2010)

I wanted to buy the warm white version but I had no idea how to wire them.

The tech at mouser didn't know. The data sheet, for the warm white, shows a 

different star than the one that is sold at mouser. The other white showed the

right star but as far as could tell the #'s didn't match. (for one pad they say 

cathode and for the other it says anode) ??? I contacted ledengin they sent

me a box response that didn't help me at all (Something to the effect that the

answer is right in front of me) although the mouser tech couldn't give me 

answer he couldn't figured out either. The specs are written like it is all in

series but it says in one table that it is actually in 2 branches??? 

I understand that I am not a pro and I am not going to spend $1000 but 

I wish I could just figure out how to wire these. Can anyone help?

Mouser might of figured it by now or possibly changed the spec sheet.

I was thinking I might just try again after a few weeks. They are fairly new.

Did you get anywhere with these caayg2007?


----------

